# Amazon email: Introducing Petlexa



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

A little April 1st present from Amazon:

Per their email: "The Petlexa feature allows dogs, cats, and other animals to communicate with Alexa just like you do. Petlexa gives pets the freedom to ask for food, place orders from Amazon, and activate smart home enabled toys."

Amazon Echo commercial:






Edited to add: Oops - meant to post this in the "Anything Else Amazon" section. Perhaps a moderator could move it? Thanks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I actually thought that, as an April Fools joke, it was fine where it was. (I was thinking about posting it there last night.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish Petlexa was real for those times when I have absolutely no idea what my dog wants. He's turned into such a whiny little nag.

He could whine to Petlexa and Petlexa could say, "That's Angelo's food whine." Wait, they're _all _his food whine.


----------

